# i'm a beginner >.<



## nanny32 (Aug 20, 2008)

all comments are appreciate 
*Thank you in advance*


----------



## rob91 (Aug 22, 2008)

Your photos are beautiful but your watermark is annoying as hell. What camera/film are you using?

It's also considered courteous to post images that are viewable on the message board so we don't have to go to a separate website to view them.


----------



## Sbuxo (Aug 30, 2008)

I love them!
Especially the super green water, and raft one. [:

These are with a film camera? If yes, which one?
<3 Sabrina


----------



## Blawhi (Sep 19, 2008)

Use a special tools to put the watermarks. For example http://pickyfiles.com/~5cmd/watermark-photo


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 19, 2008)

it's great! u got quite an artistic eye.


----------



## SlimPaul (Jan 8, 2009)

Just so you know, using watermarks doesn't make you a good photographer. None of my photos have watermarks.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jan 9, 2009)

but, a watermark can mean the difference between you having the claim on an image and some one taking it from the web for their own profit. Which is done by unscrupulous people EVERY day!

Yes, it may seem elitist, but it is the same reasoning behind kids putting their name on their paper in school. This is your work, good quality, mediocre or just plain bad, and no one else should be able to take your work and use it to their own advantage.

Plus, if you do make nice images and people want to have them for their own and take them off the web, don't you want to let the world know that you are the creator of that work. 

If I was a forum crawler out there looking for images for my firm, and there are people who do just that, I'd follow your link and grab every image, just because I know that you have no watermark/copywrite, which means you defacto gave up your right to that image when you posted it to general viewing on the web. Even at the lowest cost for copywrite free imaging, a firm can rack up a few dollars when purchasing images, finding them for free helps the bottom line and you are essentially giving away the farm for free when you don't at least watermark your images.

In the long run, you cut the legs off of people who make their living off their imaging, by giving it away for free, either by choice or by neglect to protect your own imaging.


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 9, 2009)

***CAUTION***

I would recommend not clicking on any of those photos! I did and it opened full screen and I had to alt-F4 just to close it. I had about 8 other full maximized browsers full of spam opened up as well. Alt-F4 ended up closing the browser with TFP opened in it. It was the only way to get rid of the full screen of the image.

Nanny32, I would recommend you get yourself a better host for your photos.  That one is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Chris Stegner (Jan 9, 2009)

windrivermaiden said:


> but, a watermark can mean the difference between you having the claim on an image and some one taking it from the web for their own profit. Which is done by unscrupulous people EVERY day!
> 
> Yes, it may seem elitist, but it is the same reasoning behind kids putting their name on their paper in school. This is your work, good quality, mediocre or just plain bad, and no one else should be able to take your work and use it to their own advantage.
> 
> ...


  When you say "which means you defacto gave up your right to that image when you posted it to general viewing" does that mean you think it's acceptable to "STEAL" someone's work just because their name isn't on it? It sure sounds like it to me!

Either you accept the fact that it's ok to take whatever you want off the web, or you're very, very paranoid.

I don't watermark my images because I'd like them to speak for themselves. I post on Zenfolio and I lock the images there.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jan 9, 2009)

No, I DO NOT endorse taking other's photos off the web! AND if I were, I surely wouldn't tell people to watermark to help prevent theft. That would be crosspurposes.

I'm not paranoid, I've just worked in advertizing and photography for a long time now and I have listened to people talk about what deters them from taking a photo off the web, watermarks are one of them, if you have to try to crop around a watermark, forget it. you've just lost the money you "saved" stealing the photo. So a watermark can make a thief move on to easier pickings, sort of like an alarm sign infront of your house is a deterant to burglers.

And locking your photos is another way to have some control, although people who steal photos also are people who have web savy and if they are not watermarked on top of the lock, easier pickings, and it makes it more worth the effort to get around the locks to gain access to the image.

Advertizing is cut throat business. It pays to be a little cautious.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 10, 2009)

I think they are plain.  Horizons askewed, cluttered, hopefully not representative of your best work.  Show us some good stuff.  Get out there and keep clicking and come back here to ask any questions you might have.


----------



## teneighty23 (Feb 3, 2009)

christopher walrath said:


> I think they are plain.  Horizons askewed, cluttered, hopefully not representative of your best work.  Show us some good stuff.  Get out there and keep clicking and come back here to ask any questions you might have.


 i believe the thread was im a beginner, emphasis on CONSTRUCTIVE critisism.


----------



## christopher walrath (Feb 8, 2009)

christopher walrath said:


> Get out there and keep clicking and come back here to ask any questions you might have.


 
I'm sorry. I did not mean to come across as terse. Let me get to the constructive part.

You need to be your own worst critic. You need to really look into your work with the eyes of others. Look at the horizons and, unless it is intentional, make certain they are straight. Learn the use of filters and what affect they will have on your final photograph. Read as much as you can. Work with the best photographers available. Learn more than you think possible. Take more photographs. Make some beautiful shots.

But above all, be open to criticism and not allow yourself to be shut down by it. Learn from it. Or take it form a grain of salt.

But know this, it takes a fair measure of bravery to throw a bit of your soul out there without knowing whether or not your work will be met with applause or criticism. So, we know you have the bravery. Now, don't take my words too harshly. See where they apply and where they don't. Give them their due consideration and either improve or simply continue.

Either way, know that we will all be here if you ever want more opinions. All I can promise is that they will be honest ones.

Please, don't be discouraged. Keep on clickin'.


----------

